# U Play store und Spiele ab 18....



## Holyangel (9. Februar 2016)

Wollte mir eben Rainbow 6 Siege kaufen und hab die Nachricht bekommen, dass einige Spiele erst ab 23 Uhr bis 6 Uhr morgens erworben werden können.... kann man das nicht irgendwie umgehen? Bin Nachtschichtarbeiter... okay, komme um ca 5 Uhr heim, aber dann muss ich auch erstmal dran denken und gleich zum PC gehn...


----------



## Vordack (9. Februar 2016)

Hast Du nie nen freien Tag an dem Du es machen könntest???


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2016)

ist das spiel gerade im angebot, oder warum willst du unbedingt dort kaufen?


----------



## Holyangel (10. Februar 2016)

habs mir jetzt geholt, aber ist doch dennoch blöd


----------



## Holyangel (10. Februar 2016)

Habe die Gold Edition geholt und anscheinend habe ich zusätzlich zur Gold Edition noch einen seasonspass bekommen... ist das normal? Brauche ich den noch seperat, oder kann ich den verschenken? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2016)

Du wirst dann wohl 2 keys haben, einen für das Hauptspiel und einen für den Season Pass, die du beide in Uplay aktivieren musst. Damit bekommst du auch die in Zukunft erscheinenden DLCs/Erweiterungen.


----------



## Holyangel (10. Februar 2016)

Achso, schade. Dachte schon, weil der erste dl war schon unter Gold Edition deklariert


----------

